# All in one solution



## Nick (May 9, 2013)

It's 2013, providers come and go by the day but we only have a couple of software products that truely stand out and beyond from the rest.

*Billing Software*


WHMCS - been the most stable, slow to release new updates or implement additional features
Hostbill - amazing software but run by a lunatic with no sense in business.
Blesta - basic software but looks like we have exciting features coming in with V3. Very affordable and opensource modules and gateways!
*Shared Hosting*


cPanel - all round, great product.
ByteCP - too expensive, no monthly option, owned by hostbill and lack of features
Webmin, zPanel, Directadmin, Lxadmin, etc.. - all of these products are still too far behind cPanel in both development and support.
*VPS Hosting*


SolusVM - great price, easy to use, fast support and ongoing development.
OnApp - Reasonably expensive, great support, feature rich and looks like it'll have a great future.
Proxmox and others - still a bit behind the alernative which is SolusVM. There's many open source panels making their way at there as VPS Hosting becomes more and more popular in the Web Hosting industry.

To sum up, 80% of hosts will require 3 different peices of software to manage their clients and products when a one-way solution would make everything go a lot smoother.

Do you expect to see an all-in-one solution in the near future or will integration between the 2, 3 or 4 different peices of software become stronger that it'll all be in one central location?


----------



## SeriesN (May 9, 2013)

Excell + Putty,

Halilullah\!


----------



## jarland (May 9, 2013)

I believe that we will see more custom implementations in the near future. The first of which will be when people finally realize that the SolusVM admin API is public information. After that, the combination will become more than cosmetic and people will actually start developing or hiring developers more. This is a big deal. You can't hold a snickers bar in each hand and promise the customer that the one in your left hand is different forever. As the market truly becomes saturated, the innovation must come on the front end. If you want people to think you're different, you need to show them.

Just my 2 cents. It's time to take on the status quo.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 9, 2013)

I believe the integration of them will be bigger.

I have been slowly doing that with Fliphost, less logins makes it easier and therefore a happier customer. Integrating them into WHMCS to make one seemless panel.

Progress:

*Completed: *

DNS

RDNS

Backups

*In Progess:*

Solusvm

cPane*l*

Offloaded SQL

*Completed just awaiting me to not be lazy and write some scripts:*
VPS Automatic Script installer (Ex. Wordpress)


----------



## D. Strout (May 9, 2013)

BuyVM is hard at work doing this sort of thing. I understand billing and ticketing will be integrated in to their "Stallion 2" panel. It really is a distinctive feature that puts you light-years ahead of the competition. Unless someone develops a new backend virtualization method with the resource "cheapness" of OpenVZ and the isolation of KVM/Xen, this is where the fun lies.


----------



## MannDude (May 11, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> BuyVM is hard at work doing this sort of thing. I understand billing and ticketing will be integrated in to their "Stallion 2" panel. It really is a distinctive feature that puts you light-years ahead of the competition. Unless someone develops a new backend virtualization method with the resource "cheapness" of OpenVZ and the isolation of KVM/Xen, this is where the fun lies.


The Stallion 2 looks ultra nice, IMO. I wish more providers took this inititiave to do something 'different'. I guess i'm guilty of this too, though I am an employee and not an owner. But I still think more should do this!


----------



## shovenose (May 13, 2013)

ModulesGarden is making a SolusVM module with more integrations than the stock SolusVM WHMCS Module.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 13, 2013)

shovenose said:


> ModulesGarden is making a SolusVM module with more integrations than the stock SolusVM WHMCS Module.


What will it include?


----------



## shovenose (May 13, 2013)

Fliphost said:


> What will it include?


No clue. Not gonna post what they told me in public, but I would be happy to screenshot our communication in private.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 16, 2013)

Sadly, probably not a whole lot of "AIO" solutions will be available. We will most likely see more "core" based software with plugins as the norm for integrating different products using APIs and such to make the illusion of an "AIO" to the end users.

Blesta v3 will hopefully fill that need well.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

I welcome integrated AIO solutions from end user perspective.

I hate the three logins for every VPS account.  Maddening.


----------



## AnthonySmith (May 16, 2013)

Yep this is what I have been thinking for some time, the only product I am aware of that does this now is HCP but it is ultra $$$$ or used to be.

Really all we need is a hosting panel frame work that allows you to build your own features with logic and your own functions.


----------



## SkylarM (May 16, 2013)

A more well rounded Solus module will be nice. ModuleGarden's list price for it is a bit more than I was expecting though ($99 I think it was?) so hopefully they do a promo on it and it isn't as bad as the Solus supported module.

Blesta v3 is looking quite nice. Excited to see where it goes. Owner seems to have his head screwed on straight, if he doesn't go the route of Hostbill Blesta may be a real competitor to the market.


----------



## Tipsta (May 17, 2013)

OnApp is pretty awesome,

The support team and the product is well worth the money..

Just not good for your summer hosts who can't cost in a $500USD / Month startup fee..


----------



## Abdussamad (May 17, 2013)

I think the problem is that any solution requires rigourous testing in the wild. People trust WHMCS and SolusVM because they've proven to be secure (relatively speaking). Any upstart is going to face an uphill battle in proving that their product is equally secure and free of bugs!


----------



## Francisco (May 17, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> I think the problem is that any solution requires rigourous testing in the wild. People trust WHMCS and SolusVM because they've proven to be secure (relatively speaking). Any upstart is going to face an uphill battle in proving that their product is equally secure and free of bugs!


I think the bigger problem is that the alternatives are batshit insane. Look at hostbill! They were proclaimed the killer of WHMCS.....then they sat in a corner sniffing glue for a year and now they randomly move a decimal point around.
If there's a solid team that's willing to really go at it? They'll do well. People are always looking to be unique in some way and really, software side is about the only one.

The even bigger problem with the software side is the developers take off or are just really terrible business operators. The guys @jarland was using straight up died for 12+ hours for what I assume was a billing related outage. To this day he still hasn't been told *what* happened. They simply send him new invoices.

Francisco


----------



## Ash (May 17, 2013)

Francisco said:


> They simply send him new invoices.


That's not surprising, i signed up for the free trial and they continue to invoice me for that as well even though i cancelled the trial days after registering.

Blesta is *really* promising and its probably the most secure, but v3 has been development for agessss.


----------



## Francisco (May 17, 2013)

GetKVM_Ash said:


> That's not surprising, i signed up for the free trial and they continue to invoice me for that as well even though i cancelled the trial days after registering.
> 
> Blesta is *really* promising and its probably the most secure, but v3 has been development for agessss.


I have a friend that does security audits for companies and he said he did one on either hostbill or blesta and he had to walk away for a little to grasp the amount of security issues there was. I can't remember which it was but I know it was one of them.

On the topic of stallion since someone brought it up. Our billing would most likely convert into a much simpler setup. Users would load credit on their account and all services would be charged on the 1st. Upgrades would be inlined (read: You go on your ip addresses page and click 'buy' with how many) as well as an easy upgrade/downgrade option.

We don't need the massive domain ordering system whmcs has or all the tax code options so why develop it?

Francisco


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 17, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I have a friend that does security audits for companies and he said he did one on either hostbill or blesta and he had to walk away for a little to grasp the amount of security issues there was. I can't remember which it was but I know it was one of them.


Would be interesting to know, the very little I have seen of HB seems well coded.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Jun 15, 2013)

Hostbill works great and has the features, just not the management that is required to succeed.  h34r: Proxmox is great and stable, solusvm has its plus as well as onapp but let me ask a question would you rather have HA that works correctly and the ability to run both KVM and openvz on one system. Proxmox 3.0 has the cloning and template features added now and works great haven't had issues yet. Not to mention quick install, multi-master node, stable and open source, great community support as well as paid support if required. Security is the main thing I will always request in a CMS first then everything else follows.


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 15, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> Hostbill works great and has the features, just not the management that is required to succeed.  h34r: Proxmox is great and stable, solusvm has its plus as well as onapp but let me ask a question would you rather have HA that works correctly and the ability to run both KVM and openvz on one system. Proxmox 3.0 has the cloning and template features added now and works great haven't had issues yet. Not to mention quick install, multi-master node, stable and open source, great community support as well as paid support if required. Security is the main thing I will always request in a CMS first then everything else follows.


I can't agree with you more. I was using solusvm for a while, then I found out about proxmox 3.0 shortly after it released. It left me wondering why in the world was I paying for this product when the other one is both better and open source.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity.. how are you folks determining what's "more secure"?  Number of exploits?  Because then you have to factor in obscurity and how well used the alternative actually is.  Sure, it's easy to claim that product B with one exploit in 3 years is more secure than product A, with 4 exploits per year, when product B is only used by 500 people as compared to product A's tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of users.

I'm not going to sit and claim that one is more secure than the other (the fact that we're doing our own should be proof enough of our opinions regarding all of them) - but don't just assume that product B is automatically more secure just because it hasn't been in the crosshairs for awhile.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## netnub (Jun 15, 2013)

Patrookzok V1 might be what you are needing...


http://vpsboard.com/topic/723-patrookzok-v1-aio-system-information/


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 15, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Well SolusVM had a massive hack that wiped out "multiple" companies 1000's of vps and was patched silently without solus knowing anything about it.


Yar, but that's not what I'm positing... I've seen some of Solus' source (actual source, not some de-ioncubed/etc).. and it's horrible.  Beyond horrible.  Ditto with WHMCS - the source I've seen there is less than pleasant.  So and and so forth with other panels and CMSes.  ESPECIALLY the ioncube'd ones.

The point is - don't be so eager to claim that something is more secure than something else;  it simply may not have received the same attention yet.  Just because something hasn't been exploited yet, doesn't mean that it can't be.

People that don't have experience with actually writing secure code, or securing existing engines, don't really need to be commenting on what is and isn't secure anyways - it begs the question of what exactly qualifies them to make the judgement in the first place.  (And before someone makes a smartass remark - saying 'Solus has vulns' is not the same as saying 'X is more secure than Y because... I think it is').


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't care what you think, I love unicorns more than ponie.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 15, 2013)

And I was jokingly putting that solus issue into perspective of many who sings the same song cause everyone is signing it.


----------



## fapvps (Jun 15, 2013)

I can't belive that no one considers using Cloudmin as a VPS conrol panel. Before starting up fapvps I have tested every commercial and free offering avaliable and really wanted to use SolusVM but decided that I would rather use Cloudmin. I have used Webmin for over a decade and Virtualmin also. Cloudmin is not shiny and pretty but it has every function a customer needs out of a control panel as well as well the best admin functions I have seen. It is not an out of the box solution and requires some configuration, but nothing major. I highly reccomend trying it.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 15, 2013)

> Hostbill works great and has the features, just not the management that is required to succeed.


Assuming your success requires security in your application.

http://localhost.re/p/hostbill-v460-vulnerability

Francisco


----------



## Supicioso (Jun 15, 2013)

Everyone has vulnerabilities. Any programmer knows, once your code gets quite large. It's more then difficult to fully test every single nook and cranny, and even if you think you did. You probably missed something. There will always be holes in some form or fashion. Pointing them out and condemning someone for it isn't really a nice way to play. It's like blaming a blind man for stepping on a baby kitten. He's blind, someone should have spoke up, how else would he have known otherwise?

Unless they're someone like the owners of hostbill. That cms seems to be ran by a complete idiot.

$99 for a pre-sale ticket? What on earth is wrong with him?


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 16, 2013)

Jared:

testing is pretty damn easy thing to do so. just give time and $ to the testers. < thats not happening. jerks think like this: "just get this over with, hire an outsider team who has no idea about our product and 'test' it in notime. thisway they can push the blame and say "stuff was tested" while real


----------

